# Reminder letter to enrol biometrics after submitting through IDV app



## avklopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi there,

I submitted my application for naturalisation on 27 August 2020, received an invitation to use the IDV app to submit supporting documents on 9 September and did so a couple of weeks later.

Yesterday (31 October) I received an email from [email protected] telling me that I “now have 45 working days (from the date of this notification) in which to make and attend an appointment... at a UK Visas and Citizenship Application Service point to provide your evidence and enrol your biometrics (fingerprints, facial photograph, signature)”.

Needless to say, I’m rather confused because I thought the whole point of the IDV app was that I wouldn’t have to attend an appointment because they could use my existing biometrics. Like many other users, I haven’t received any notification of submission via the app, but the app itself says that my documents have been submitted and my ID verification has been completed.

Has anyone else received a similar letter after using the IDV app? Do you think I need to now try to book an appointment (lockdown notwithstanding)?

With thanks in advance!


----------



## Pdubrov (Nov 1, 2020)

Received the same. Not sure what to do. Letter is extremely confusing. Will try to call tomorrow to uk visas and immigration center.


----------



## Jch2408 (Nov 1, 2020)

I did not receive a letter but submitted biometric on the 9th of September also and over the weekend I got an email to ask if I have submitted the biometric yet. Yet the app shows submitted.


----------



## amm13 (Nov 2, 2020)

I received the same email. Couldn’t reach UKVCAS yet. Submitted first week of September via the IDV app. Any updates?


----------



## Pdubrov (Nov 1, 2020)

I sent them DM in Twitter, they promptly came back, asked for case reference number and then confirmed that everything is OK with application, no need to book appointment and email can be ignored


----------



## Pdubrov (Nov 1, 2020)

Just to clarify, I sent DM to UKVCAS twitter


----------



## avklopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey again, thanks for all your responses. 

I called the UKVI contact number given in the letter, but didn't manage to get through to a real person. However, I did get the number for the UKVI COVID helpline (see below), and they told me that the letter was sent out generically, but that I should double check with UKVCAS that my application had been submitted. 

I then phoned UKVCAS and gave them my case number, and they were able to confirm that everything had been submitted, and that I didn't need to do anything else. The woman I spoke to was really helpful and said that the closure of the service points had overwhelmed the system, and so these emails were sent out to loads of people who used the app without proper screening. She apologised for any anxiety caused! She also gave me a web address for an online contact form, which may prove useful if the phone lines are clogged.

Here's all the contact info I collected/used:

UKVI call centre: 0300 123 2241
UKVI COVID helpline: 0800 678 1767
UKVI online contact form: Contact UK Visas and Immigration about your application
UKVCAS helpline: 0844 892 0232

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## VAD750 (May 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I have started receiving same emails from UK Visas. Given you are already in the process for some time (judging by the dates of the posts), can you please let the group know if you were successful in your application. My wife and myself we have started receiving these emails even though all the papers and biometrics have been submitted. I suspect it is some automation in the system and hope the application is in progress.

Thanks


----------



## ARAO21 (May 27, 2021)

VAD750 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have started receiving same emails from UK Visas. Given you are already in the process for some time (judging by the dates of the posts), can you please let the group know if you were successful in your application. My wife and myself we have started receiving these emails even though all the papers and biometrics have been submitted. I suspect it is some automation in the system and hope the application is in progress.
> 
> Thanks


Hello There,
I received 2nd reminder letter from UKVICAS today after May 6th! Im a little nervous because, I attended the Biometrics way back in Dec 2020, contacted the Homeoffice Contact centre and they advised me to send the Biometrics appointment letter. I have submitted my Biometrics and documents to Sopra Steria. I have no clue what to do now. I guess I have to call the contact centre again and mention the whole story again. I have no acknowledgement yet whether they have all my documents and biometrics from Sopra Steria. Im really worried!


----------



## Presha (11 mo ago)

ARAO21 said:


> Hello There,
> I received 2nd reminder letter from UKVICAS today after May 6th! Im a little nervous because, I attended the Biometrics way back in Dec 2020, contacted the Homeoffice Contact centre and they advised me to send the Biometrics appointment letter. I have submitted my Biometrics and documents to Sopra Steria. I have no clue what to do now. I guess I have to call the contact centre again and mention the whole story again. I have no acknowledgement yet whether they have all my documents and biometrics from Sopra Steria. Im really worried!


----------



## Presha (11 mo ago)

I have received similar email saying biometric have not submitted pls could you confirm what happened in your case?


----------



## Presha (11 mo ago)

Pdubrov said:


> I sent them DM in Twitter, they promptly came back, asked for case reference number and then confirmed that everything is OK with application, no need to book appointment and email can be ignored


w


VAD750 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have started receiving same emails from UK Visas. Given you are already in the process for some time (judging by the dates of the posts), can you please let the group know if you were successful in your application. My wife and myself we have started receiving these emails even though all the papers and biometrics have been submitted. I suspect it is some automation in the system and hope the application is in progress.
> 
> Thanks


Have you received decision ?


----------



## Judychung (7 mo ago)

Presha said:


> I have received similar email saying biometric have not submitted pls could you confirm what happened in your case?


Hi - any update in your case? Thank you


----------

